# Trying to help a customer...



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

One of my customers called me over last night to look at potential problem he just noticed. The ground next to the side of his house is sinking inwards toward the house and stairway leading to the basement.

The area closest to the house is mulched with landscaping stones surrounding it. There is an irrigation sprinkler head inside that area, along with a downspout 4-5 feet away.

The soil around the house does not appear to be soaked from either the downspout or the sprinkler head. I don't see any signs the supply line to the head is leaking. We haven't had exorbitant amounts of rain this summer but when we have had it, it's been 1"-1.5" at a time.

You can see from the pictures how the ground slopes towards the house and also the stain where the mulch was this spring when it was put down...and has sunk. The house is 8 years old.

I told him I would check with the pros that deal with this kind of thing and see if I could advise him on a plan of action.





This is the staircase going to the basement. The slope is on the right side (as pictured) of the stairway wall. The pavers sit proud of the start of the steps about 3/4".



Thanks for any advise.

BTW...who do I or he look for to deal with something like this...depending on what needs to be done?

Thanks.

Rob


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

It looks like a new development and it could be backfill settlement, no visible foundation cracks, at least that what is looks like on the picture.

Bring the grade up using fill and cover it with topsoil if you want grass and keep an eye on it, if it go down again a substantial amount, I would investigate further.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I agree with Greg, it looks like a development, and that is typical.

Could be some trash was buried there and has finally decided to decompose enough for the soil to settle.

Add soil and play the waiting game.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I find it strange that it took 8 years to sink. I'd dig it up and investigate. At least you know when you fill it back in that you have something good.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Yup, the development is 8-9 years old. 

It was farm land before housing.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Water doesn't always run along the surface and then down - sometimes it goes down until it hits a poor perking layer, then follows that layer. Sort of an underground stream forms...


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

backfill around foundation wasn't compacted properly, probably just dozed in. i've seen this a LOT through the years on ken and barbie land housing.

like everybody else said, if it's 8-9 yrs. old..should be done now unless there's a problem below..

strip the sod, fill to grade with proper slope away from foundation, resod...

nothing to this silly game.


----------

